# Golden Retriever Club



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

any news yet ? I know the winds are blowing hard


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

JTS said:


> Open is a land triple with an out of order flyer. Comments from handlers that have run it are: some good dog work, lots of dogs doing it well so far. Tha
> That's all I have........


Bruce. Ahlers, thanks 4 the referral to dr. Ben johnson. He was very thurough with scout. Thanks again


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Callbacks after 2nd Open:5,6,8,9,10,12,14,17,22,25,27,28,30,31,35,36,37,38,39,42,43,44,45.

Amateur:2,7,8,12,13,15,18,22,23,25,27,28,32,37,39,41,43,45,47,54.


John


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind

2,7,8,12,13,15,18,22,23,25,27,28,32,37,39,41,43,45,47,54


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Cool....Open callback #31 Go Lucy!!!! and Am callback #39 Go Haley!!! Proud to know you guys! Keep us posted as you can! Thanks for the postings so far!
Diane


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Gassner, do you know who this Brunelle chick is?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

golden boy 2 said:


> Amateur callbacks to the water blind
> 
> 2,7,8,12,13,15,18,22,23,25,27,28,32,37,39,41,43,45,47,54


Good Luck to "Haley" and Mike, ...and "Dash" ! (handled by the great Lanier Fogg) in the AM, and Andy and "Annie" in the Derby, ... Andy and "Lucy" in the Open! 

Best, 

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> Hey Gassner, do you know who this Brunelle chick is?


Yes oh single one. She is a current member in good standing of Team Jake, while you are apparently the former president of said group. Will you be coming back from the Dark/Bam side anytime soon? ;-)

John


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

golden boy 2 said:


> Hey Gassner, do you know who this Brunelle chick is?


Hey Mike,
Steve is still enjoying that beautiful leather lanyard that Haley won in Derby, and you let me buy from you...we call it the lucky lanyard
Hope you are doing well down there today.
Diane
Firemark We Have ignition
Ambertrail's Northern Lights
Sand Dancer's Windfall


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Just got a phone call that Chef won the open. I now have a field champion.

Jason Fleming 2nd
Martha/Lassie 3rd
Mike Judas 4th


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Steve! Congratz to Jason Fleming and Lucky for qualifying for the National Amateur!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Steve said:


> Just got a phone call that Chef won the open. I now have a field champion.


 
That's quite a statement. Congratulations!


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Congrats to Steve and Chef!!!!
Sean


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Steve said:


> Just got a phone call that Chef won the open. I now have a field champion.
> 
> Jason Fleming 2nd
> Martha/Lassie 3rd
> Mike Judas 4th


A HUGE CONGRATS to you and Chef!!!!! What a nice statement to be able to make!
Diane


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Yes oh single one. She is a current member in good standing of Team Jake, while you are apparently the former president of said group. Will you be coming back from the Dark/Bam side anytime soon? ;-)
> 
> John


LOL...Thanks John! Would be nice to see a photo of the beautiful Haley instead of the Bam thing! Hope all is going well today....thinking of you guys!
The Houtmeister sends his love to Jake! He's doing REALLY well!
Diane


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

Any news on the derby?

Paul Fix


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news Steve. HUGE congratulations on Chef's win. !!!!!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!! GOOD DOG CHEF!!!!! Congrats Steve & Twin Oak on another FC.


Tim & Shannon


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Steve said:


> Just got a phone call that Chef won the open. I now have a field champion.
> 
> Jason Fleming 2nd
> Martha/Lassie 3rd
> Mike Judas 4th


Huge Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

congrats to Linda and Tom with Sweet 1st ...John with Anne 2nd .......Kirk with Willie 3rd 
and last but not least my wife's baby Chocolate @ 12 months recieves a 4th ....wooohooooo


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

For all you golden groupies; Gassner got 2nd in the Derby with Annie. She absolutely spanked the 4th series.
I believe that won the Golden Trophy for him


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Steve on Chef's open win and FC. Also, congratulations to Joey, 2 trials - 2 wins and 2 new FCs.

RJ-Ron Ainley
Jams: Jimmy D.
Buck-Lister/Hughes
Blauser-Lister/Barrale 

Can't remember the other Jams
Thrilled that Buck finished an open at 3.

Partial Am. results:

1-Judas/Dozer
2-Humdinger/Cori
Can't remember others


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Also congratulations to Kevin Polley for his JAM in his first Field Trial ever run!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open:
1st-#42 Chef-Joe Harp/Steve Hamilton-Chef is Now an FC!!!!!!!!! 
2nd-36 Lucky Jason Fleming Qualifies for Nat'l Am.
3rd-28 Lassie-Joe Harp/Martha Blank-Martha's 1,000th placement
4th-39 Tick- Mike Judas Choco Power!
RJ-Burt- Ron Ainley
Jams: 5-Buck Greg Lister/John Hughes
6-Misery-Tom Felinski
12-Diamond jimmie Darnell
27-Blaser Greg Lister/Tom Baralle
44-Cori Dave Hemminger

Amateur:
1st 13 Dozer Mike Judas Lucky number for the choco dog
2nd 41 Cori Dave Hemminger
3rd 47 Diamond Jimmie Darnell
4th 2 Ricky Cliff Garland
RJ 15 Gypsy John Gianladis
Jams
7 Burt Ron Ainley
27 Lassie Martha Blank
39 Haley Mike Castelli
43 Rip Tammy Bell

Derby (Most Important Stake)
1st 8 Sweet Linda Boguski
2nd 6 Annie John Gassner
3rd 4 Willie Kirk Dodge
4th 10 Jaws Wm Leitner
RJ 7 Lynard Jimmie Darnell
Jam 9 Jewell Kevin Polley

Qual
1st 17 Devil Marge and Bob Megan
2nd 1 Barty Barbara Howard
3rd 10 Cotton Jackie Metens
4th 11 Bede Andy Whiteley
RJ 13 George Ted Uhlemeyer
Jams; Quar, Ki, Pardner, Brandy,Jack, Dusty

Thanks to the judges for nice tests that didn't test my eyesight and to all those that helped. 

John


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrates Steve On Fc Chef


Keith L
________
Vaporizers


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

John Gassner said:


> Open:
> 1st-#42 Chef-Joe Harp/Steve Hamilton-Chef is Now an FC!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd-36 Lucky Jason Fleming Qualifies for Nat'l Am.
> 3rd-28 Lassie-Joe Harp/Martha Blank-Martha's 1,000th placement
> ...


Congrats to all of the finishers, the judges; and to the Club for a nice smooth efficiently run trial.

But Gassner I had different Qual results, I show it as;
1st Skippy; Scott Bottchers 6 month old pup
2nd Taz; Bottchers 14 year old dog
3rd Haley; Mike Castelli's Golden - which should get him the Golden Award 
4th Jake; Andy Whitely's Golden Stud


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

mjh345 said:


> For all you golden groupies; Gassner got 2nd in the Derby with Annie. She absolutely spanked the 4th series.
> I believe that won the Golden Trophy for him


Congratulations, River Bottoms Max Q Annie, ....."Annie", and John! 

"Haley" and Mike, AM JAM......  

Judy


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

A huge congrats to William Lietner and Jaws for the 4th in the derby!! Not a bad way to start your derby Career. Be sure to tell Jaws that her Momma is very proud of her and I am very proud of the job you are doing with her as well!!! First of hopefully many derby points for this litter!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Open:
> 1st-#42 Chef-Joe Harp/Steve Hamilton-Chef is Now an FC!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd-36 Lucky Jason Fleming Qualifies for Nat'l Am.
> 3rd-28 Lassie-Joe Harp/Martha Blank-Martha's 1,000th placement
> ...


LOL...congrats to you and Mike! I had to read this a couple times to get it, but I appreciate the humor now that I have! Some nice old goldens listed here!
Diane


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations John and Mike.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news about Chef!!  Congratulations on your new FC, Steve!!

Andy


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Amateur:
1st 13 Dozer Mike Judas "Lucky number for the choco dog."


John - 

Last I knew Dozer was a black dog. Anyway, Congrats to Mike on his two placements and to Bill on his derby placement.


Tom
________
TOYOTA TF109 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Good goin Bill, congrats!


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone. It feels pretty good to have an FC. Been an emotional 2 weeks with losing Hunter and then Chef finishing his title.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Tom H. said:


> Amateur:
> 1st 13 Dozer Mike Judas "Lucky number for the choco dog."
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I had Tick on my mind when I typed that (sleep deprived this week).

John


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Big congrats to Mike Judas for a very strong showing this weekend with his two dogs. Dozer has got to be getting close to his AFC.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

nice going Mike!!!Van E.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Big congrats to Mike Judas for a very strong showing this weekend with his two dogs. Dozer has got to be getting close to his AFC.


 
1 point away.... but that did qualify Mike for the National!!!!! whoooo hooooo!!!!


Congrats to Mike, Dozer and Tick!

Congrats to Steve on his New FC! It's a great feeling!

Congrats to Jason Fleming..... (one of my favorite judges of all times!)


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

How about the test dog that whooped the set up in the 1st series in the AM. Who was that and why is that dog not running trials ?


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve Amrein said:


> How about the test dog that whooped the set up in the 1st series in the AM. Who was that and why is that dog not running trials ?


Thanks, This is the first dog that I have owned and trained. We are one pass away from a Master. I did not know about any of these game till three years ago. After we get are Master I would like to try running Feild Trails.


----------

